# ballad 1



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

rage and despair
victory or defeat

the inevitiability of music
this is how it is
grasping at the darkness
the ballad of hope


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 11, 2015)

The many moods of intriguing Escorial... This one has such a different vibe, mood and message. You are full of surprises and I love that.. The last 2 lines... OH so poetic and fabulous... Thank you Escorial.... Peace always... jul


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

Being such a music lover, I loved the line:

"the inevitability of music"

(you may want to fix that typo nit - should be an a before the b in inevitability)


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks firemajic..this was written after watching a programe on chopins ballad1 and the title of the programe was..how ballad 1 changed my life....


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks musichal


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 11, 2015)

As writers, I think we respond to music the same way we respond to poetry... It is very powerful, as your poem expressed... soo cool...


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

and now you have me curious to see that program, escorial


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

music is a powerful force for sure Firemajic..so many songs have such an impact on peoples everyday thoughts and feelings..if you see it as a rant that's ok


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

musichal said:


> and now you have me curious to see that program, escorial



it was on BBC4 last night musichal..they are often put up on youtube soon as...


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 11, 2015)

escorial said:


> music is a powerful force for sure Firemajic..so many songs have such an impact on peoples everyday thoughts and feelings..




I agree Escorial.. The mood I am in, dictates the kind of music I listen to...


----------



## aj47 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, escorial,

Good word choices.  I especially approve of "inevitability" and "grasping" because they have nuances that are perfect for your piece.





Firemajic said:


> As writers, I think we respond to music the same way we respond to poetry... It is very powerful, as your poem expressed... soo cool...



This is why I have such a difficult time with people who call their psuedo-random wordstreams "poetry" when if they did the same kind of thing with the keys on a piano, it wouldn't be music.   Yes, poetry and music are about feelings.  But both require time and dedication to do right.  If you just slap words together in a few minutes and label it a poem, you disrespect poets who make the effort.[/rant]


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks astro..most of the words used were taken from how people in the programs expressed themselves..it was full of poetic licence....if you feel it's a rant that's ok


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

Asroanne if you feel if was a rant that's ok


----------



## inkwellness (Jun 11, 2015)

An enjoyable piece. More specifically, I was taken by the simple and direct nature of it. 

Music is art


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks inkwellness..the people who expressed their feelings on playing the work where very touching..


----------



## aj47 (Jun 11, 2015)

escorial said:


> Thanks astro..most of the words used were taken from how people in the programs expressed themselves..it was full of poetic licence....if you feel it's a rant that's ok



I'm not ranting about you.  I'm ranting about a specific type of self-proclaimed poet.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice one. 

Just at the length I like!


----------



## escorial (Jun 12, 2015)

small poems are so enjoyable...smaller the better I say..thanks Mesafalcon


----------



## aj47 (Jun 12, 2015)

A lot of folks think you can just toss off small poems.  In fact, it's the other way around. It's very easy to just plop down a bunch of words but distilling them to an essence of only a few is an art.

I know we're supposed to comment the poem, not the poet, but I see this distillation in most of what you choose to post here.


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 12, 2015)

outstanding work as always- you are the short poet guru- enjoyed...

my warmest
bob


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 12, 2015)

astroannie said:


> A lot of folks think you can just toss off small poems.  In fact, it's the other way around. It's very easy to just plop down a bunch of words but distilling them to an essence of only a few is an art.
> 
> I know we're supposed to comment the poem, not the poet, but I see this distillation in most of what you choose to post here.



I can agree with this here. I generally don't read them if they are too long. 

Rain by Musichal was the longest poem I ever read. 

So, of course I liked this.


----------

